# What weight do you use for skull crushers?



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

A great exercise for the triceps,

what sort of progression should be made with this exercise, or what would you class as good progression?

Im currently on 27.5kgs either side with a 10kg EZ bar for 6, but really struggling to up the weight with good form.

Any pointers? what sort of weight do you guys do for this?

The inner tricep is one of the muscles i want to add alot of mass too, and find this exercise great for it.

Cheers Darren


----------



## Reach. (Dec 7, 2009)

65kg? That is a LOT of weight! I bench over 150kg but struggle getting 50kg up for 5 reps on skulls!

Do you bring it down and touch your forehead or do you bring it down behind you head (that's easier as you can use lats and shoulders )

If you're struggling to increase the weight, try adding some heay weighted dips to your routine.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

not really one u can compare weight on as everyone does them different ways.. i personally use about 20-25kg on each end..

u can see in my profile my tri's aint too bad


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I dont go mega heavy on these either. Usually about 50kgs including the bar for 8 strict reps. Its one of those exercises for me that if i dont keep strict, i really dont feel it much in the muscle or have much muscle soreness the day/s after. Ive tried using more weight with slightly looser form but it just dosnt do the job for me.


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

cheers for the replies guys

yeah go to head with elbows in the same place, see too many guys doing what looks like a pullover instead of isolating the tri's.

Daz


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i am at 40kg and an EZ


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> i am at 40kg and an EZ


 FOOK IT TRY AGAIN :cursing: i am at 40kg and the EZ curl bar for strict reps , tried to up it last night to 45 kg and form went out the window


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I do 8 reps with the EZ bar plus 30kg.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Also a lot of people let there elbows flare out to the side to much.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

well I do very good form with 35k for 8....I can do 40 for 5/6 but the form is sh!te....cant make my mind up whether the form or the weight is more important on this lift!!!


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah i really want my inner triceps to really bulk out and find this a great exercise for a pump on them, can really feel it the day after.

I always lie a bench parallel with the mirror to make sure my form is spot on if i havent got a spotter


----------



## ant.lewis (Oct 26, 2008)

45kg + bar for 3 sets of 10, strict style elbows in, anymore weight knacks my form and puts lots of stress on my elbow joints making them sore for days. I use cable extensions as a complimentary exercise an I f**kin luves um.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

A great excercise for inner tricep is underhand grip cable pull down. Really feel it in the inner tri's.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

inner tricep???????????? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

